# ka24de and z24i...what's the difference?



## pooponabird (Dec 23, 2003)

i need to know the difference between a ka24de and a z24i....is it possible to turbo charge the z24?


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

pooponabird said:


> i need to know the difference between a ka24de and a z24i....is it possible to turbo charge the z24?



Well I'm sure theres a kit out there for the z24 somewhere. But who cares get the Nissan and stay away from the Cavalier invasion......


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i think he means the nissan z24 truck motor, and i \'m sorry i can't help out besides that


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

sersr20dk said:


> i think he means the nissan z24 truck motor, and i \'m sorry i can't help out besides that


ohh.. my bad.... sorry bout that.. dont know much about the truck's... (engine, hp, etc..)

other than the Titans gonna kick some major Domestic ass here soon


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

z24?? where did you find that code??


----------



## pooponabird (Dec 23, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> z24?? where did you find that code??


it's the type of engine, it says it on the airbox in black letters "z24"

and, no one knows if i can turbo that mother?


----------



## ErikHalvorson (Jan 11, 2004)

The engine designation is stamped on a small machined face, just below the head mating surface. If you are looking front to rear, it S/B on the left hand side (under the manifold, unfortunately). The NapZ series engines started in 1980 with the 2.0 liter in the US but it was also available in 1.8 else where. It was an evolution on the L-series engine, aimed at meeting tougher emissions laws rather than brute power. Their were two versions of the 2.0, an E and an S. The S is the desirable one because it had a fully counter wieghted crank, simialr to the L20B if I remember right. The E was lighter weigh for economy reasons. I think the E was in the cars and the S was in the trucks but I may be mistaken there... They are very durable if well cared for. The engine was increased in displacement in 1982 to 2.2 liters and later to 2.4 liters. I beleive most were fuel injected but I have seen some stock carberator manifolds for the NAPZ so who knows, there. (I have also seen FI manifolds for the L20B for that matter). The 1.8 was available in turbocharged form in Japan as well as in Australia (maybe Europe too). The manifolds etc, should bolt to a 2.0-2.4 thought the turbo might be a bit on the small side for big HP#'s. I don't think the early cars/engines had oxygen sensors and they did use a Flapper version of the MAF instead of a hot wire which it more restrictive and thus hard to extract hp vs the hotwire version. The Valve train is SOHC cross flow design and the valves are angled towards each other. The design doesn't allow for much lift nor overlap in HP cam design, the valves are also on the small side side when trying to get big HP out of a naturally aspirated engine. The racers would dump the NAPZ head in favor of the older L-series head with good reliable results. The bottom end of the NapZ is just an extension of the L-series, though slight modifactions are necessary for adapting the L head to the 2.4 NapZ engine. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## low89hardbody (Dec 23, 2003)

Anyone know where i can find a turbo manifold for my 89 Z24I?


----------

